# California Naturals sale



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Did you buy it from the CN website?


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Did you buy it from the CN website?


Oh my goodness I forgot the link. No it was petsolutions.com

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

thanks for the tip, I got 3 bags !


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks, I'm going to order some tomorrow. We are running low on the kangaroo/red lentil and it is much cheaper on the web than at the pet supply store...


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Constance said:


> Thanks, I'm going to order some tomorrow. We are running low on the kangaroo/red lentil and it is much cheaper on the web than at the pet supply store...


I didn't see the kangaroo on their site but it was in the catalog. Fyi

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

